# Java Fern 'Windelov' Emersed



## DutchMuch (31 Jan 2019)

So i have been growing this plant emersed for a few months now, with great success. Which i find strange since i kind of just threw it in the setup since i didnt have room for it in the tank (came with a shrimp order). I must say, i like it more when its emersed than submersed. It's very neat.

I also have a question, with a simple Google search i cant find to many reports of people growing it emersed? why is this? i would say upon my observation; growth rates (compared to high tech submersed) are equal to that of being submersed... Any thoughts? 

*Image of my windelov* (old image)


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2019)

Where are you growing it emersed? Open on the window sill or covered in a greenhous?

I have a few growing emersed in a litte greenhouse. The M. p. regular, the M. p. philipine, the M. p. taiwan and the M. p. needle leaf.
The Needle leaf is a rather small and narrow var. of the windelov, emersed its the most difficult java fern to grow. That is why this var. is very rare in the trade. That is the main consern for the trade, if it isn't easy to grow emersed you'll rarely find it around, than there is no money to be made from it.

But all other java ferns are relatively easy to grow emersed as long as humidity is sufficient. It's also a popular fern in the terrarium hobby.

I've been trying to grow java ferns in lesser humid conditions, open top tanks and till now i failed each time. @Edvet is the only one i've seen growing it open top on sponge outside a greenhous. But these grown spontaniously from spores.. That is rather very unique.. I guess that is the trick, at least i personaly never managed to recondition a plant to average living room humidity. And that is regarding humidty averagely what we will have above an open top  tank. I never measured higher than 50% and that still seems to be to difficult for a java fern to survive and grow on if it developed in more humid conditions.


----------



## Edvet (1 Feb 2019)




----------



## DutchMuch (1 Feb 2019)

@zozo In Arkansas i owned a 12ft x 10ft greenhouse that (you can see in my emersed journal) but i didnt grow it there.
Currently its growing in a plastic tub in my room, one of my simpler emersed setups i use to just save species for later basically.
Low humidity level, i'd guess more than 50% however. Having used to have a humidity gauge in the greenhouse i do not have one here in georgia unfortunately. So i can only make inaccurate guesses. I have 2 other emersed setups with high humidity (what seems to be 90%+) and since the windelov is already established in the tubs i decided not to move it. Plus it looks pretty cool from the top down  

It's a shame not many hobbyists decide to grow any java fern sp emersed  or study more about emersed growth in general. It's very neat! i use to document flowers on each plant before my hard drive got wiped (used to have pics, still got some but only about 4 general images). I think it would be cool to dedicate one of my tubs to java fern sp in general. Maybe the harder ones to grow emersed just to show off lol. That'd be neat.

One plant i for the life of me never was able to grow emersed, in any conditions, despite me being able to grow virtually everything, is Rotala Mac. I have it submersed absolutely thriving but whenever i try to transfer it, unlike every other plant i own, it has a melting stage... but then never comes back! To my dismay


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> One plant i for the life of me never was able to grow emersed, in any conditions, despite me being able to grow virtually everything, is Rotala Mac.



Some Rotala's indeed are a pain to grow emersed or to get transitioned back to emersed.. I never had succes with Rotala mexicana goias.. Actualy also submersed i wasn't particularly succesfull, got nothing left of it after i ran out of co².  Equaly gorgious as the R. macandra and equaly difficult.. R. macandra i once also ordered (invitro), but they did send me the wrong plant and got the regullar R. colorata instead.


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2019)

Edvet said:


> View attachment 121417



Grew rather big since the last time you showed it..


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Feb 2019)

If only one day @zozo i could get my hands on some rotala orange juice

i have been scouring the planet in search of this almighty mysterious plant for years now, i knew one guy who had it BUT he quit forums! 

p.s. that sucks you got jipped


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2019)

DutchMuch said:


> i could get my hands on some rotala orange juice



Buceplant.com from Cali seems to had it, but indeed sold out at the moment.
https://buceplant.com/products/rotala-rotundifolia-orange-juice
Might bookmark that one, or ask if they send a reminder to moment its in stock again.

Here in Europe it is readily available.. But shipping it to the US might be a tad difficult and expensive for one plant.


----------



## TBRO (1 Feb 2019)

Good work, does seem to need high humidity.

I’ve got some “Narrow leaf” Rhizome buried in moss in my emersed set up. It keeps putting out leaves but they just crisp up  

Humidity in the mid 70 % range. Will probably try adding a lid.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (1 Feb 2019)

zozo said:


> Buceplant.com from Cali seems to had it, but indeed sold out at the moment.
> https://buceplant.com/products/rotala-rotundifolia-orange-juice
> Might bookmark that one, or ask if they send a reminder to moment its in stock again.
> 
> Here in Europe it is readily available.. But shipping it to the US might be a tad difficult and expensive for one plant.


i do not shop or do anything related to buceplant, its a long ugly story...!

Even though its listed, im sure it will be labeled out of stock for a Long time. Some sites to that just so when you google it- a result comes up. Its a advertising mechanism. Similar to tags.


----------



## DutchMuch (3 Feb 2019)

I have a question whilst this thread is still alive and since this is related to a previous post(s), 

I also cannot grow dwarf sag emersed to well. I am right now but its been about 2 months and its not even 1" in growth yet!!! i have seen images online of it being grown emersed as follows: 



Any tips?


----------

